# What electronics to buy???



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

Well, I finally got my maycraft home now time to fit it with electronics. What kind should I be looking for. Should I get Fish Finder/GPS, stand alone fish and stand alone GPS. What is a good VHF radio. ?????? What type outriggers would be best for a 23' CC boat. I know everyone says I wish I would have..... Just want to try not to do it as much. Please help.
Thanks Ken


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i like the garmin gps but dont like the detail in there sonars, in my opinion i would get a garmin 498 gps, and one of the smaller lowrance sonars(the detail is amazing) or if u want a combo i would get a lowrance 137
vhfs i would go for an icom, there the best on the market right now, but uniden is great to
also dont forget to hook up the dcs to the gps so if ur every in trouble u can broadcast ur location dircetly to the coast guard

if u need any help just pm me


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

F.F. go Furuno 
GPS go Garmin color w/chip
Radio go Icom with digital antenna 

I run the Furuno 582L with the Garmin 182C right now but will be upgrading on the new boat !!!!!


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*allow me to introduce myself...*

my name is john, I work at Bps in hampton. Based on customer complanits and my own knowlege, lowrance systems are beating garmin units into the ground. Out of the box they'll kick most units butts and thier easy to upgrade. I've still got 2 units on clearance if ya want to stop by this weekend. I'll be closing in Marine, and they got that whole fishing classic thingum goin on too. (free stuff, somtimes )


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

jay said:


> my name is john, I work at Bps in hampton. Based on customer complanits and my own knowlege, lowrance systems are beating garmin units into the ground. Out of the box they'll kick most units butts and thier easy to upgrade. I've still got 2 units on clearance if ya want to stop by this weekend. I'll be closing in Marine, and they got that whole fishing classic thingum goin on too. (free stuff, somtimes )


 Son , you should limit your posts to something you really know something about . The new Garmin 178c is the shisnit for the bucks . I've had and sold many units myself , but to say this kicks butt is over that , is just BS.opcorn:


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

at my store we sell alot of Garmins and ive never heard anything bad about them, except for user error which is when we give them a class, but i like the lowrance for there sonar units


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*Garmin GPSMAP 178*

Garmin GPSMAP 178 with External Antenna and Dual Frequency Transducer


anyone have any experience with this unit?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

what do u need to know about it, one of my co workers at BW is great with all electronics if u need some help stop buy and see us 2morrow


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*No no no...*

I'm a garmin guy, but when I comes to pixles in the screen lowrance systems and humming bird units (no comparison to furno and ray) have got the lead. I will say though lowrance has been having some software issues with thier new 500 series and even the big 112... go figure. When it comes to chartplotting and car nav. and hand helds garmins got it, and that's why I own a garmin 498 and a older garmin hand held. accuarate down to 3-5' and never had a soft ware issue


----------

